
Porting NetBSD to Allwinner H3 SoCs - zdw
http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/porting_netbsd_to_allwinner_h3
======
ploxiln
> We wrap the kernel in a U-Boot header that claims to be a Linux kernel; this
> is no accident! This tells U-Boot to use the Linux boot protocol when
> loading the kernel, which ensures that the DTB (loaded by U-Boot) is
> processed and passed to us in r2.

Hah, reminds me of Linux pretending to be recent versions of Windows to ACPI
code.

~~~
ahoka
It's funny how Linux became the Windows of ARM.

------
julian_1
Nice job. Ethernet still isn't mainline for H3 and the linux kernel. I'm quite
tempted to try this.

------
0xbear
Hopefully there isn't much to do to make it run on H5. H5 is a much better CPU

~~~
jandrese
The versioning on ARM confuses me frequently, but there is one hopeful line in
the article:

> In addition, I've added support for other Allwinner SoCs (sun8i-a83t,
> sun6i-a31) to the kernel and have tested booting the same kernel across all
> 3 SoCs.

~~~
subway
The H5 is a member of the sun50i family. It's a 64-bit CPU, so this generic
image will never work. FreeBSD has done some recent work on the H5 though, so
maybe that'll land in NetBSD soon.

~~~
bidouilliste
FreeBSD did not do recent work on H5, I would know as it would have been me :)
But we should run on it without too much effort (I have hardware, now I need
time)

~~~
subway
Oof, apologies. I'd have sworn I'd come across some H5 FreeBSD work recently,
but clearly was mistaken.

------
brian_herman
Nice!

